# تكملة الدروس للمهندس/ محمد خميس



## أبوالمعتز (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أخواني الأعضاء جميعا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد قمت بالتواصل مع الأخ المهندس/ محمد خميس لغرض أحضار باقي المحاضرات من 9 إلى 14 ورفعها لكم، وبالفعل كان المهندس محمد على أعلى قدر من الترحيب والتعاون فجزاه الله عنا أحسن الجزاء على مايقدمة من أعمال تفيد الأخرين. أبدء بمشيئة الله بالرفع لكم المحاضرة التاسعة وهي مكونة من أربع أجزاء وإن شاء الله سيتم رفع باقي المحاضرات.
أسئلكم الدعاء لي وللمهندس محمد خميس.

http://filaty.com/f/919/42628/Lecture_9_-_part_1.rar.html
http://filaty.com/f/919/10229/Lecture_9_-_part_2.rar.html
http://filaty.com/f/919/13176/Lecture_9_-_part_3.rar.html
http://filaty.com/f/919/46851/Lecture_9_-_part_4.rar.html


----------



## abedodeh (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك الفضلاء وامثال الأخ الفاضل المهندس/ محمد خميس وشكرا


----------



## wmanr (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لصاحب العمل الرائع ولك يا اخى ونرجو كذلك شرح برنامج autocadecivil3d


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك الفضلاء وامثال الأخ الفاضل المهندس/ محمد خميس وشكرا*​


----------



## روني اوسو (27 أكتوبر 2009)

لنسعى نحن شعوب الشرق للتواصل بهدف العلم اولا


----------



## العبد لله (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا يا بش مهندس ربنا يكرم اصلك 

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك

اللهم اغفر لوالديك ارزقهما اعلي الجنان

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس فضلا لا امرا

ان ترفع كل الدروس لان بعض الدروس لا تفك الضغط

ارجو الاهتمام لاني محتاجه جدا عشان داخل مشروع طرق

بأنتظارك اخي الحبيب

ان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام الشافعى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

يارب تكمل رفع جميع المحاضرات


----------



## odwan (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك وشكر خاص للمهندس محمد خميس جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## hany_meselhey (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*نشكرك كل الشكر على مجهودك ونتمنى منك المزيد*


----------



## garary (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك وشكر خاص للمهندس محمد خميس جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## العبد لله (27 أكتوبر 2009)

هشام الشافعى قال:


> يارب تكمل رفع جميع المحاضرات



يارب الدروس تترفع كلها وياريت لو يتم رفعها علي هذا الموقع

http://rghost.net/

سريع جدا ويدعم الاستكمال ومجاني


----------



## garary (30 أكتوبر 2009)

يارب تكمل رفع بقية المحاضرات


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يباركلك مهندس محمد خميس ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## قابل للتغيير (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع .واود ان اشير الي اننا كمسلمين بحاجة ماسة الى كل هذه العلوم الحياتية لانقاذ امتنا مما هى فيه ,والله المستعان,فستذكرون ماأقول لكم وافوض امري الى الله


----------



## أبوالمعتز (31 أكتوبر 2009)

أخواني الأعضاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أضع لكم الجزء الأول من المحاضرة العاشرة وإن شاء الله منتظر المهندس محمد عندما يعود إلى الأسكندرية لأخذ باقي المحاضرات كلها وأرفعها لكم وكما أرجو صبركم علي وجزاكم الله خيرا.

http://filaty.com/f/919/70251/Lecture_10_-_part_1.rar.html


----------



## garary (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك .....................................


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفي انتظار بقية المحاضرات من العاشرة الى الاخيرة


----------



## هانى عامر (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## الهندسي 80 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكما ، انتما مثال للتعاون بين الاخوة


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................


----------



## garary (3 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب تكمل رفع بقية المحاضرات


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اين باقى المحاضرات يااخى الفاضل


----------



## hany_meselhey (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يا ريت تكمل باقى الدروس يا هندسة وربنا يعينك


----------



## عزت محروس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

حقيقى لا تكفيكم كلمات الشكر
على هذا المجهود
فجزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## hany_meselhey (13 نوفمبر 2009)

* يا ريت تكمل باقى الدروس يا هندسة وربنا يعينك*​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أخواني الأعضاء لازلت في أنتظار عودة أخي المهندس محمد خميس بالسلامة من العمل الذي هو متواجد فيه الأن خارج الأسكندرية وإن شاء الله عند عودتة سوف يتم أخذ باقي المحاضرات ورفعها لكم.
تحياتي المخلصة


----------



## garary (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بالانتظار وبارك الله فيك ................


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 نوفمبر 2009)

* يا ريت تكمل باقى الدروس يا هندسة وربنا يعينك*​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكما الله خيرا واحسن اليكما

المهندس محمد خميس & المهندس ابو المعتز 

وفي انتظار بقية المحاضرات


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

أعجز بالكلمات عن شكر المهندسين الفاضلين علي المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيكم
عندي سؤال لمشرفي الموقع عن طريقة رفع الملفات كي يستفيد منها الأخوة الأعضاء وذلك لأني عضو جديد ولا أعلم كيفية الرفع وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## garary (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكما الله خيرا واحسن اليكما

المهندس محمد خميس & المهندس ابو المعتز 

وفي انتظار بقية المحاضرات


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (27 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك .. اتمنى ان يكون المهندس محمد خميس قد رجع الى الاسكندرية مع اجازة العيد وان يتواصل معه اخينا ابو المعتز لاكمال بقية المحاضرات .. وفقكم الله لما حبة ويرضاه.


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (27 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وجميع الزملاء والامة الاسلامية بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اعادة اللة على الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (5 ديسمبر 2009)

وين بقية الدروس يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خابور (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ahmad albna (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك تم تحميل المحاضرة التاسعة بكل سهولة . ننتظر باقي المحاضرات على نفس الموقع لو تكرمت , اكرر الشكر للمهندس / محمد خميس وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmad albna (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك تم تحميل المحاضرة التاسعة بكل سهولة . ننتظر باقي المحاضرات على نفس الموقع لو تكرمت , اكرر الشكر للمهندس / ابو المعتز وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ahmad albna (5 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس /ابو المعتز .اعزك الله ورعاك على مجهودك الطيب وجازاك الله كل خييييييييييير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكر يالغالي


----------



## mostafaeid (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك وارجوا رفع المحاضرات السابقة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك علما نافعا ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 ديسمبر 2009)

محاضرات رآئعه بس أتمنى يتم رفعها كامله.. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## surveyor_sayed (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وأتمنى رفع المحاضرات كامله


----------



## surveyor_sayed (10 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجوا من المهندس أبو المعتز رفع المحاضرات من الأولى وحتى الثآمنـه لإستفادة .. أرجوآ الأهتمآم .. ولك جزيل الشكـر.


----------



## العبد لله (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو رفع المحاضرات كامله حتي يستفيد الجميع

كم من الثواب والدعاء ستحصل عليه اذا رفعت هذه الفيديوهات كامله

بأنتظارك يا بش مهندس

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## surveyor_sayed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى يآ بشمهندس ترفع المحضآرآت كآمله لإستفاده


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك

اللهم اغفر لوالديك ارزقهما اعلي الجنان


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

والله العظيم فعلا لسانى عاجز عن شكركم الله يبارك فيكم
بس انا معنديش ال8 اجزاء الاولى اوصلهم ازاى عشان محتاج البدايه جدا


----------



## أدهم7 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (14 ديسمبر 2009)

* يا هندسة الله ينور الشرح جميل بس يا ريت تكمله*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 يناير 2010)

* يا هندسة الله ينور الشرح جميل بس يا ريت تكمله*​


----------



## مقبولداد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أنت والأخ خميس


----------



## eng-mrad (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng-mrad (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ..... هل من الممكن ان تضع لنا روابط المحاضرات السابقه من البدايه؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (5 يناير 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجو منكم تصحيح الروابط ولكم جزيلا الشكر


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng-mrad (11 يناير 2010)

اباالمعتز نشكرك علي هذا المجهود و ارجو منك تكملة الاجزاء لانها دروس جميله جدا جزاكم الله عنها خيرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (12 يناير 2010)

أخواني الأعضاء والأحباء لي في الله
أنا والله على تواصل مع المهندس محمد وسبب عدم الرفع لأني لم أستطيع مقابلته نظراً لظروف عمله المستمره الله يبارك له. وإن شاء الله في القريب العاجل أنتظروا بقية الدروس ومنا الوفاء ومنكم الصبر.

تحياتي المخلصة
م/ أبوالمعتز


----------



## garary (12 يناير 2010)

فى الانتظار .....................................


----------



## لؤي سوريا (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أنت والأخ محمد خميس 
فعلا كنا منتظرين الملفات من فترة طويلة
مشكورين أنتو الاتنين


----------



## لؤي سوريا (13 يناير 2010)

يا ريت باقي المحاضرات 
منتظرينك ......


----------



## لؤي سوريا (18 يناير 2010)

ألوووووو


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (19 يناير 2010)

وين بقية الدروس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng-mrad (23 يناير 2010)

اشكرك علي الاهتمام ولكن مش بعد ما شفنا المحاضرات الحلوه دي ما تكملش .... فعلا شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## سيدمحمدين (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا رحم الله واليك وباركالله فيك


----------



## khdawy (26 يناير 2010)

علي ما اعتقد ان الرفع ليس بالصعوبه دي كلها والا مكنتش قول من الاول التكمله عندي اظن ان كل الانتظار ده اهانه كبيره لنا لو مش حترفعهم قول


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك وشكر خاص للمهندس محمد خميس جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته
و اعلي قدرة و رفع شأنة


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور الف شكر
بارك الله فيك و بارك الله في المهندس محمد خميس


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (28 يناير 2010)

ممك رابط باقي المحاضرات القديمة من 1 الي 9 لوسمحتم 
لكم جزيل الشكر
والله الموفق


----------



## eng-mrad (11 فبراير 2010)

المحاضرات من 1 الي 9 علي هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92179-5.html


----------



## surveyor_sayed (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وفي أنتظار المزيد


----------



## ahmed elyamany (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad albna (22 مارس 2010)

وعد الحر ديناً علية


----------



## ahmed elyamany (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (22 مارس 2010)

الروابط المحاضرة التاسعة والعاشرة لا يعملان ارجو اعادة الرفعوياريت على موقع يدعم الاستكمال
ولكم جزيلا الشكر اخوكم المهندس /خالد رسلان


----------



## طارق المكاشفي (28 مارس 2010)

الي الاخوه في الملتقي اطلب بقية محاضرات المهندس محمدعلي خميس في برنامج اللاند واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مارس 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أبو المعتز....ولمن نرجو منك أو من أحد الاخوة الافاضل اعادة رفع المحاضرة التاسعة والمحاضرة العاشرة...
*_


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (31 مارس 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء لقد تم حذف معضم الروابط من مواقع التحميل
فنرجو التكرم من اي اخ استطاع رفع الملفات ان يحملها مرة اخرى وخاص من 5 الى 10
والى الاخ صاحب الموضوع تكملة الروابط وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## khdawy (17 أبريل 2010)

التكمله يا عم الحاج التكمله اظن انك مش هنا اساسا ومش متابع اللي بيشكروك علي الفاضي حتي اعتذار مفيش روح الله يهديك


----------



## طوكر (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو المعتز وجزي الله خيرا المهندس محمد خميس لكن الملفات الظاهر حذفت ولو تكرمت بإنزالها في في موقع 4شير


----------



## omer khidir (27 يونيو 2010)

اطلب من سيادتكم بقية المحاضرات من التاسعة وحتي النهاية لانني سافرت لرحلة عمل في منطقة لاتتواجد بها شبكة


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير لكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## rasool2008 (27 يونيو 2010)

نرجو منك يا اخونا الفاضل ان ترسل لنا الروابط لشرح برنامج اللاند


----------



## rasool2008 (27 يونيو 2010)

الى صديقي ابو المعتز الله يجزيك عن جميع المسلمين خير الجزاء بس الروابط لاتعمل الان


----------



## ملك المساحه (16 أغسطس 2010)

الملف تم حذفة ممكن اعادة تحمليه 
شكرا لكم علي مسعدتكم


----------



## pepo petr (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس انا عندى مشكلة عند تحميل الملف يقول لى عفوا ارتباط الملف غير صالح ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## حسام بوشكش (18 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجازيك خير لكن الوابط منتهية ولا تعمل


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (26 أغسطس 2010)

اخي ابو المعتز شكرا لك على مجهودك ولو تكرمت اعادة رفع المحاضرات ثانية من رقم 9 فصاعدا وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## africano800 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن اذا سمحت اعادة الرفع مره اخري


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## elfaki (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم م. أبو المعتز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أخى شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود المقدر فى رفع محاضرات الأخ م. محمد على خميس من1- 8 ‘ و نرجو شاكرين رفع بقية المحاضرات من 9- 14 و جزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## elfaki (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم م. أبو المعتز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن بإنتظار تكملة دروس الاخ م. محمد على خميس من 9- 14 و بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 يناير 2011)

هل لك في اعادة رفع الملفات لوسمحت مشكور سلفا.


----------



## حسام بوشكش (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## elfaki (17 فبراير 2011)

أين بقية الدروس؟ فى إنتظار ردكم و لكم جزيل شكرنا و تقديرنا.


----------



## mostafaeid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت ياباشمهندس محمد رفع الدروس مرة ثانية لان الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* الاخ الكريم م. أبو المعتز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أخى شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود المقدر فى رفع محاضرات الأخ م. محمد على خميس من1- 8 ‘ و نرجو شاكرين رفع بقية المحاضرات من 9- 14 *
*حيث ان هذة المحاضرات مهمة جد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
* و جزاكم الله خيراً.*
* اخوكم فى الله*
* مهندس مدنى /احمد عكوش*


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً

مع العلم ان الروابط معطلة


----------



## m.3bdelnaby (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السادة الزملاء تحية طيبة
برجاء الافاده في برنامج لاند ديسك توب
لايوجد لدى قائمتىprofile , crosssection فى نسخة 2009 مع ان الليسنس شغالة


----------



## مهندس صغنون (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انتهت فترة تنشيط الروابط ارجو تغيير موقع التحميل

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع صار له أكثر من سنة بدون اضافات , اين بقية المحاضرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاء اعادة تنشيط الروابط لاهمية الموضوع ..ياريت يكون فى استجابة وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## abedodeh (28 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ويا ريت تنشطو الروابط


----------



## محمد حسن خفاجي (30 مارس 2012)

ياجماعه لو أي حد معاه باقي المحاضرات يرفعها ....أرجوكم


----------

